# Day 27 percentages.....



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Okay. I hit day 27 yesterday which means I'm exactly half way through. To be honest when I did my checklist most of my symptoms had gotten a bit worse rather than better (other than my reflux one's but that's because I've started on my tablets for it again). Is this to be expected? Do I keep going? Or is it looking like hypno is not for me?Sorry feeling a little confused and disappointed


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Screamer - Firstly, you are just a bit over 1/4 of the way through the program's 100 days - 50 is half way, so you are very early in listening.Secondly, for some people, this can happen - read the FAQ thread on this forum and also p. 11 of your booklet. Your body sometimes adjusts back and forth and it can happen that you are a bit worse at first. Don't let this discourage you at all. However, there are no guarantees - but for myself, I did the program 3 times, so I always say don't give up. You have had IBS longer than 27 days! Everyone has a bit of a different time frame, but Mike has found the majority see some difference at 27 days into it - that is an average, and there is no right or wrong, as you are not competing to feel better within a certain time frame.Keep going! Don't give up - if I gave up, I wouldnt be here encouraging folks because I had IBS really bad - if I did it, so can you! I didn't see improvement until the second round; some see improvement the first week. Just go with the flow and you will be better.You'll see!


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)




----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hello Spas - posting at the same time!!! And the same wave...


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Thanks Marilyn. I just wasn't really sure what to think! I guess I thought there would be some improvement. Even a tiny bit. Maybe there is though and I've been too dense to notice it







I do plan on keeping on with it. Was just having a down moment about it. Thanks for the reply and encouragement







Hi Spas







(can't post my flag as it doesn't exist on here







)


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Screamer I agree don't be discouraged. For one that's counter productive.







Just as said go with the flow, this can happen really gradually also and you might not noticce how much better things get because its gradual. I think when your done you will know what were talking about. How long has it been for the new tablets for the reflux, what are those? That maybe somewhat involved here, but no worries and hang in there, your doing the right thing.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi Eric. Thanks for the encouragement







I'm taking Nexium for reflux but it's not new. I've been on it for about 9 months but had a 3 week break as I thought they weren't doing anything. Turned out that was a major mistake so I started them up again. You're right though. I don't want to affect the result by being discouraged so I no longer am. Plus for some dumb reason I thought I was half way through







Must have been a ditz moment


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

LOL, No worries on the ditz department Amy! I have had well over my share of those!







As always, feel free to email me if you need to get through some rough spots - and also we can natter as well if you want to.


----------



## 18204 (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi Screamer,I know it has only been a couple of days since you first started this thread but how are you feeling today? I noticed a big change once I started listening to session 3. While listening to session 3 I would feel like every muscle in my body was tightening up but no tension. Its hard to explain the feeling. As suggested by Marilyn I emailed Mike about this feeling and he said it sounds like I reached a deeper level of relaxation. It feels so strange and good at the same time.I'm only a few days ahead of you (day 36) but I feel like depression is gone, I have had very little to no anxiety problems when I need to leave the house, while away from the house I don't remember thinking about where the closest bathroom is and my predominant-D BM's are getting better, not as urgent or explosive.The only other times I feel this good is when I am sick or injured, I will have a day or two of being 100% IBS free. Absolutely normal BM and other than feeling lousy from being sick or in pain from an injury I feel wonderful (if that make sense). There is definitely a connection between IBS and the immune system.Marilyn, I just had what might be a silly thought. Telling someone how great the program is helping me when they are not feeling any results yet could be taken 2 ways. The good way is to help them realize that this program can and will help when given a chance, stay focused and stick with it. Or the bad way, this is not going to work for me, others have gotten results by now why not me, an end up sabotaging themselves.Sorry for the rambling, I am just very excited about Mikes CD's and how they are helping me.Robby


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Robby,Yep, there is a lot of the "hasn't worked for me yet, why not me, but others" thoughts --- I WAS ONE OF THEM!!!!It took me 3 times to do the program - except for one person - I had by far the WORST case scenario for improving. Everyone else on the BB passed me by with improvement that I did not have. I emailed Mike over and over, I was a basket case.Mike explained to me that the lack of progress was not my "fault" and that my body and mind were working on what needed to be worked on. For some people there are other issues in your life - health issues, emotional issues, stressors, etc. that your mind sees as much more pressing than IBS - that is what happened to me. Once these other issues were addressed, then the work began on my IBS.We always say that Mike's program is NOT a magic bullet. There are no cures for IBS - but this is a powerful tool in the arsenel for IBS improvement. Most folks use it as a last resort - as I did - being on every med, drug, diet, fiber, etc. there was FIRST, and then resorting to the hypno program, because all else failed.Had I known about hypno (I had IBS since 1983, and the program came out in 1998 - I did it in 2000) I don't know if I would have tried it had it not been for others who went before me and had success - So yep, Robby - it is sort of a catch-22 - but I will say this - all the time I was doing the program and thinking - it wont help me - it still ended up helping me - to get through surgeries, and other stuff in addition to IBS.So that's why I am here - If I could get better, then why not others - I am the embodiment of turning total despair into true hope! LOL







Be well, don't be discouraged and keep on, keepin' on!!! (Ackkk, showing my age with that saying!!!0Thanks Robby for your encouraging words - so helpful to others!!! and much appreciated!


----------



## 18204 (Oct 10, 2005)

There you go screamer, after reading Marilyn's last post don't even consider giving up with the program, it is NOT, repeat NOT, an option.If I recall from another thread Snakeoil sent you some Mangosteen, but, If you have not started it yet I would highly recommend giving Mikes CD's a little more time before adding anything else to your body to see what the CD's may do for you. If the CD's help you the way they have been helping me you may not need anything else. I know I am very critical of Snakeoil, but that is because of the "hard sell" technique that he uses.My belief for IBS is that our bodies broke it why can't they fix it. You have been here a lot longer than I have so you must be seeing the pattern of how meds work for some and not others, this helped for 2 years and stopped, I feel a little better doing this or that, if I stop eating everything it helps the D or C, if I put organic cotton balls in my ears it stops my D. The only thing that is consistent here is the scientific backing and track record of Mikes IBS program. I have read posts where different peoples doctors said it is all in your head and sent them home, even though the doc is ignorant of what we are dealing with he may actually be right without knowing it. Think about when your IBS first started, like me it was probably a stressful or traumatic event, wasn't it, and from there it would grow into full blown IBS. I believe IBS is a problem that for some reason or mind thinks we need protection from something and shoots our immune system into overdrive to fix it, which actually cases our problem. For me , when I am very sick or injured my immune system seems to be so busy I no longer have IBS for a day or two (I'm not saying cured, I'm saying it just simply never existed, BM's normal, no anxiety, no depression, etc). Sorry, I'm rambling again.Marilyn, after listening to the program 3 times are you on "anything" to help with any symptoms of your IBS?RobbyP.S. As the guy on Myth Busters would say, "I reject your reality and substitute my own".


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi Robby! I did day 2 of the 3rd session yesterday. So far nothing miraculous however I've been totally relaxed with the hypnosis the whole time. I've listened to a relaxation tape for about a year now so I already knew how to relax. I actually have no idea what Mike says to me. I am always snoozing within 5 minutes of putting him on my cd player, even if I'm totally stressed when I first put him on







So I guess at least for now he's relaxing me an awful lot!It's kinda hard to tell right now also. Have some female things happening that always make my IBS act up a whole lot







With the mangosteen I suspect I was intolerant to something in it. Even really low doses were giving me cramps and worse D so I kinda put it away for the moment. I've found that it doesn't really matter what I take as far as supps and meds go. Some of them make me worse but so far none make me better so I take an acidopholous pill once a day cause it can't hurt and buscopan when I have a lot of pain but I'm off all meds otherwise. Thanks for the encouragement from you both. I really needed it (and Marilyn I have so many ditz moments since the twins were born I'm wondering if I have a brain left at all sometimes! lol).


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Oh sorry I missed a question. My IBS has been with me for as long as I can remember. Mum took me to my first doctor for constipation and tummy cramps when I was 5. I don't actually recall any particular event or illness triggering it all off for me. I have however become worse with time as life has gotten more stressful.


----------

